# HELP ME PLEASE !! PLEASE !!



## helpmeanice (May 3, 2011)

HELLO,

i want buy camera , but i dont know what camera are suitable for me . because i new in this photography . what camera should i buy for beginner ?? please help me give u all opinion ?? thank you so much for your kindness .


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

you need to give us more information:
what is your budget?
what sort of photographs are you wanting to take?
what is your knowledge & experience of photography like? - you say you are new to it - how new?
are you wanting a DSLR or a point and shoot?


----------



## helpmeanice (May 3, 2011)

what is your budget? budget : *1500k below.* *( 1500k at my country )*
what sort of photographs are you wanting to take?* like environment and people.*
what is your knowledge & experience of photography like? *i dont know lot about camera , just lil bit. if i have camera , i want learn more.
*are you wanting a DSLR or a point and shoot? *DSLR.

trying to get more experience when have camera, help me.
*


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

can you tell us what models of camera fit that price in Malaysia ?? Have you been looking around ?


----------



## helpmeanice (May 3, 2011)

price in malaysia for all camera dslr : *Buy Nikon*Single Lens Reflex (SLR) in Malaysia - Camera Specifications/Photo Gallery/User Reviews/Price List in Malaysia

*all can get cheap price , i just want to know that good for beginner like me ( noobie )


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi helpmeanice :wave:

What I would suggest would be to check the cameras in your local shops, just to see how they feel in your hands. 

Things to check for:
- Are the controls within easy reach of your fingers? Some cameras have the buttons that are awkward for 1 person's hand to get to, but someone else can reach them easily.

- Weight (carrying or holding a heavy camera can be a pain-in-the-wrist and cause shaky pictures when shooting)

- Is the physical shape comfortable to hold, when framing your shots?

Jumping in at the deep end with a DSLR can be daunting for a beginner but, if you're serious about wanting to get into photography, I'd suggest what's called a 'Bridge-Camera', half-way between a small 'Point-&-Shoot' and a DSLR - They have lots of DSLR features, but without the interchangeable lenses.

I recently got a Fuji '*Finepix S2500HD*' and it's superb! There are other cameras with similar or better specs, but I'm still liking this one, 9 months later :grin:

Another point worth remembering is that, although you're likely to get a cheaper price online, you're lumbered with paying the return-postage if anything goes wrong, whereas buying from a shop means you can speak to the person face-to-face and explain exactly what's wrong and saving the postage. Also the salesperson can often be persuaded to throw a few goodies in (case, extra memory-card etc.), to 'seal the deal' :wink:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

The Nikon D3000 is often quoted on review web sites as being one of the better "entry level" DSLR's. It's bigger brothers have more features etc but at a higher price range.

Canon has the EOS 1000D as its entry level starter but it may be just out of reach of your budget at the moment - look for better deals on the net.

The cameras above, for your budget, will only have one kit lens with them - the beauty of DSLR's, apart from sensor size and other features, is their ability to have different lenses fitted to suit shooting conditions and type of photographs wanted. As you learn more you will most ikely want more flexibility with lenses - that's where the big money starts to come in :sigh:


----------



## helpmeanice (May 3, 2011)

thanks for your advice about camera . i will let u know want i buy it , and deep study in photographer . hope u all can teach me more . thanks thanks a lot .


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I shoot Pentax and while not as well advertised as Nikon or Canon makes some very nice cameras. One big advantage to Pentax is that their current cameras are 100% compatible with nearly all of the lens they've ever made. So there is some very nice glass available for very little money. You might look into the K-r - their entry level DSLR. 


HERE is a site that has a neat "Find the Right Camera" survey tool. You might give it a try. (It's on the left edge of the home page - about 1/3 of the way down.)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That's a good 'camera-finder' - I filled in my ideals for a camera, and my present camera was 2nd from the bottom, most of the better recommendations were higher models of what I've got :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

hehe .. my Sony TX5 came as #2 in the list and all cameras were P&S ... I was hoping to see a few DSLR's in there ..


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you are new to photography, I would start with a simple point and shoot camera. Don't spend the money on a DSLR until you are sure you like it. Point and shoot will always come in handy later on.

BG


----------

